# Satan's offer



## Preach (Mar 5, 2006)

Was Satan's offer to Christ in the wilderness temptation legitimat? In what way? Does this have anything to do with the mediatorial reign of Christ? 
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know if this answers your question, but it is kind of like the government offering us freedom and liberty--it is not their's to give anyway.


----------

